# Gift Baskets



## lisamaliga (May 4, 2013)

I occasionally make gift baskets and thought I'd share an article about how fun and easy it is to do. http://lisamaliga.wordpress.com/2013/05/04/make-gift-baskets-for-fun-profit/

Have fun!


----------



## LearnHowToMakeBows (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for the theme ideas for baskets!!  Looks like fun to do for a gift! PS - The post was written on my birthday so I liked that too! lol


----------



## lisamaliga (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks so much, Jenn! Hope you had a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## gretchenelinor (Aug 12, 2013)

had gone through the post. There are various models in these specially designed for particular purposes. I am having the basket used to hold some furniture items and clothes. Could anyone experienced or having any information about this, please produce some attachments about the type of these are the best. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stakie (Aug 19, 2013)

This reminded me of my mother. She loved making them when I was younger. I kind of want to make one now. =P


----------

